# Master Hunters



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I am sorry I don't know of any. I did look at your website and wanted to say Jake is a bad man, as in a retrieving machine. I got to see him run last month in Tennessee and was very impressed and Andy and John are good guys, nice choice by you. 
Jim


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know of a way to do anything that specific on the AKC site. But if you have access to the GRCA yearbook database that Kathy Bourland maintains you can run a report of all of the Goldens who obtained the title in a given year. You will then however have to sort through them individually to find females and state of ownership.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Another option is to go to K9 Data and make a search by suffix title and gender.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

winewinn said:


> I am wondering where I might be able to locate a database that would tell me how many AKC Master Hunter-level female golden retrievers are in a given state or other location (ie, East, Midwest, etc).
> 
> Does anyone know if AKC has a database like this?
> 
> ...


I know the GRCA keeps track of how many new field titled dogs there are each year, but I don't know that they break it down by state or gender. I know there aren't many new MH dogs in MN this year and most of those are males. Pez might be the only bitch that earned a new MH in MN this year.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You might be helped by shuffling through EE as well. Frankly there are very few golden bitches running in master at any given time, at all. It'd probably be easy to identify the ones in a given region by looking at EE running lists.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> I am sorry I don't know of any. I did look at your website and wanted to say Jake is a bad man, as in a retrieving machine. I got to see him run last month in Tennessee and was very impressed and Andy and John are good guys, nice choice by you.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! 

I am excited to learn what comes of this pair.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> I know the GRCA keeps track of how many new field titled dogs there are each year, but I don't know that they break it down by state or gender. I know there aren't many new MH dogs in MN this year and most of those are males. Pez might be the only bitch that earned a new MH in MN this year.


Thanks SC. I was kind of wondering that, and also curious to see how many are living MHs. I checked out the grca yearbook database and it is not yet complete for 2010. 2009 shows 64 goldens (male and female) attained a MH title. I would have to go through and look through each one to see the ratio of male to female, however it is interesting to look at.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

winewinn said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> I am excited to learn what comes of this pair.


Thanks again Jim -- we just confirmed the pregnancy today via blood test. I am really excited about this breeding!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Great news! I saw a couple of Jake pups run a few months ago,Annie and Dixie, both were very nice dogs. I am sure you will have some great puppies.
Jim


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Jennifer good luck with your litter! Jim, thanks for the kind words about Jake and Annie. We are really blessed! Dixie is really a neat dog and let's not forget Lanier's Flash!

John


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I have yet to see Flash, I have heard nothing but good things about that pup. What can you say except that team Jake rocks. Maybe some day I can be a part of it.
Jim


----------

